# Help with demi glaze and au jus



## antuco (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi folks i hope that somebody can help me with this ,i lost my recipes for these 2 items i had it  for years, i scanned to the computer the computer broke and that was the end ,please if somebody can help me out with these 2 items it would be awesome i need the recipes by gallons please ,thank you


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Surely if you have been producing these products for years then you would have a pretty easy time re-creating them...wouldn't you? 

My advice would be to look for a used CIA Pro-chef cookbook on Amazon or Ebay and start from there. Those would be solid, all purpose demi and jus recipes and you could tweak and change what suited your situation.


----------



## thor pangan (Oct 7, 2012)

au jus or beef jus,every week i made it,is not easy to do it but i share to you,u need 6 gallon of water,a stoke fresh rose marry,1 bottle of redwine,6 pcs of tomato,6 pcs of white onion,2 stoke celery,50 grams of garlic,12pcs of carrots,1 bottle of fort wine,and 10 kl of beef bone,,

1/2 cup of olive oil.salt and pepper to taste,,

first to do,mix the cuts veggies in hotel fan add salt pepper and tomato paste,mix it and put inside the oven,550`c and get another food fan put the beef bone and put inside the oven,wait until 30 mint,after that get a stainless big pot and put inside the 6 gallon water and get the beefbone and veggies inside the oven,mix it inside the stainless big pot after do it that,let them to boil,wait 3hours and after that,get a cone shape stainless skimmers,filter it and transfer to anew container,,for daeni glace,use the beef jus and add brown flour,,mix it using a wire whisk,apollogize to my word,bec im not very good in my english lunguage, im just a cook in one restaurant here in phillipines,i hope i help you my little idea,thank you


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Are you making a full beef stock or an Au Jus????   A Demi Glace is a cooked down stock in short.


----------



## antuco (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks for your help


----------



## antuco (Feb 28, 2012)

i am making au jus ,and demi glace thanks for the info


----------



## thor pangan (Oct 7, 2012)

welcome,,,


----------



## guts (Jun 22, 2011)

Never heard of a recipe for a "with jus" before...


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Au jus simply means that the meat is being served with it's own juice. 
Once you modify the liquid and add flour / water etc , it can no longer be called au jus. 

Petals.


----------



## Apprentichef (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm not understanding making au jus. You take the liquid that's left and skim the fat off. At least that's what we do when we're serving a roast beef special. Am I missing something?

For demi, just reduce your stock, or better yet make glace if you're going to be storing it.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

AP

That's exactly what it is. (au jus)


----------



## Apprentichef (Oct 21, 2010)

petalsandcoco said:


> AP
> That's exactly what it is. (au jus)


That's what I thought.

I figured I might have just misunderstood something, or there was something else people were calling "au jus", as not everyone uses the french terminology correctly like we do in Montreal.

/shrug


----------



## halecarlton (Oct 21, 2012)

A lot of times you have to fill out your jus because the meat wont render enough liquid, for this I use reduced beef stock. There are two ways to make a good Veal Demi in my opinion. If I have a lot of bones I make the Glace de Viande, and wash the fresh bones with the first wash of my stock. If I don't have a lot of bones, I make a remoulage out of the bones and marry it with my first wash. I then reduce both by at least half.


----------

